# Id please?



## Brook29 (Dec 30, 2012)

Found this critter in my tank. Just wondering if anyone knows what it is.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like the pictures of Montipora Eating Nudibranch I have seen, not 100% id though.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like a type of isopod but i am not 100% sure, better wait for some of the experts to help


----------



## Brook29 (Dec 30, 2012)

showed mike at petland the picture of it and he isn't sure. can't take it in. i took it out of the tank to take picture and when i put it back in the damsel ate it! that was a couple of weeks ago now and so far everything is normal.


----------

